# Chino = pelo rizado en México; chino chano



## Cracker Jack

Tengo 2 preguntas sobre la palabra chino.

1. En México, una persona con pelo rizado se llama ''chino.''  Por lo que sepa, los chinos por la raza tienen pelo liso.  De hecho, a ellos, les encanta tener pelo rizado.  ¿Hay alguien que conozca la historia como ha llegado así?

2. En Españo (o a lo mejor en otros paises de habla española), chino chano quiere decir ''ir a pie.''  Ej.  - Sal de la estción xxx.  Puedes llegar a casa  ''chino chano'' dentro de 5 minutos.  ¿Qué tiene que ver la palabra chino con ''ir a pie?''  

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## María Madrid

En lo que a España se refiere, jamás he oído que eso de chino chano, ni entendería a qué se refieren. Puede que se diga en una zona muy concreta, o sea jerga marginal, pero desde luego no es de uso habitual. Saludos,


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Cracker Jack said:


> Tengo 2 preguntas sobre la palabra chino.
> 
> 1. En México, una persona con pelo rizado se llama ''chino.'' Por lo que sepa, los chinos por la raza tienen pelo liso. De hecho, a ellos, les encanta tener pelo rizado. ¿Hay alguien que conozca la historia como ha llegado así?
> 
> 2. En Españo (o a lo mejor en otros paises de habla española), chino chano quiere decir ''ir a pie.'' Ej. - Sal de la estción xxx. Puedes llegar a casa ''chino chano'' dentro de 5 minutos. ¿Qué tiene que ver la palabra chino con ''ir a pie?''
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


 
En el Peru y Bolivia, se llama "chino" un descendiente asiatico como chino
y japones con los ojos rasgagos. 99.5 % de nosotros tenemos el pelo 
liso y no rizado. Son muy raras entre nosotros las personas con el pelo 
rizado. "chino " segun me han dicho no es una palabra negativa.

Mi amigo boliviano aunque su bisabuelo es japones, tiene una sangre 
mezclada, pero me dijo que sus amigos le llamaban "chino".

Sobre "china mejicana", se ha escrito mucho. Busca la informacion 
interesante sore "la china mejicana". La mujer del gaucho argentino
se llama tambien "china".

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## JABON

Aquí se les llama *colochos *a aquellos que tienen el cabello rizado

No se entendería *chino chano.* Si se quiere decir a pie, entonces puede decirse:
a pedal, 
pedaleando, 
a pezuña, 
a golpe de calcetín, 
como San Fernando o en el carro de don Nando, ratitos a pie y ratitos andando.

Saludos


----------



## belén

Chino chano quiere decir "ir despacito" (no ir a pie necesariamente, puedes ir "chino chano" en el coche si eres un abuelito que va a 30 por hora en la autovía ) pero es una expresión catalana, de hecho se escribe "xino xano" en catalán y dudo que tenga nada que  ver con los chinos.

Saludos
Belén

PD: como siempre, la RAE no deja de sorprenderme:



> *chano**.*
> *chano chano.*
> * 1.     * loc. adv. coloq. p. us. Lentamente, paso a paso.



Añado que he encontrado este hilo en el foro de catalán: xino-xano


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En Chiapas también dicen "colocho", como en Centroamérica. Chino Chano no lo he oído.

¿Lo de la China Mexicana no será la China Poblana?


----------



## Arrius

*La mujer del gaucho argentino se llama tambien "china*". *Hiro Sasaki*
Es extraño: ¡en el Cockney, dialecto de Londres, significa (con permiso) _me old china_ también _mi querida esposa_!


----------



## Marcelot

Arrius: Me he quedado así  con tu mensaje (vamos, que me ha encantado).

No es tan raro Arrius, lo que ocurre es que la mujer del gaucho solía ser mestiza (indio + blanco) y como muchos mestizos tienen los ojos rasgados, han sido asimilados a chinos.
Curioso, porque la "china" siempre es la mujer, la esposa del gaucho, (¿será que él no tenía los ojos rasgados? ).

Saludos .


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

ToñoTorreón said:


> En Chiapas también dicen "colocho", como en Centroamérica. Chino Chano no lo he oído.
> 
> ¿Lo de la China Mexicana no será la China Poblana?


 

Sí,  y Trio los Panchos puso la letra “ China, no llores “ a una canción
Japonesa “ Night in China, China no lloru en japonés “ Creo que 
"china" en mMxico no necesita ser una mujer del charro. 

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Aquí explican la leyenda de la China Poblana.
http://redescolar.ilce.edu.mx/redes...a/histdeltiempo/mexicana/colonia/c_chinap.htm

Puebla es la 4a ciudad más grande de México, capital del estado del mismo nombre.


----------



## Arrius

Arrius: Me he quedado así  con tu mensaje (vamos, que me ha encantado). *Marcelot*
No quiero decepcionarte pero creo que se trata solo de una coincidencia bastante bonita. Probablemente la derivación es de _china doll_ = muñeca de porcelana, posiblemente porque se rima con Moll (nombre de pila feminino muy commún en la época victoriana). Los Cockneys se quedan con la primera parte de la frase que no se rima con el objeto designado lo que confunde mucho a aquellos que ignoran su dialecto.


----------



## Marcelot

Arrius: No me decepcionas, te agradezco la explicación.

Saludos .


----------



## Cracker Jack

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas. Belen, tomé lo de catalán xino-xano por lo de español.  Pero en realidad, oigo hispanohablantes en Cataluña usando esta expresión hablando castellano.


----------



## MaggyLp

Aunque parece que esta discusión ya se cerró, quisiera añadir que en Colombia, especialmente en Bogotá se dice "chino" a un niño pequeño sin importar si los ojos son rasgados o no.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hasta ahora, se ha explicado qué quiere decir “china” en Argentina, 
el Perú, Bolivia, Colombia, y México.

  Recuerdo haber leido en alguna revista que cuando Fujimori visitó
Ecuador, después de haber solucionar el centenario conflicto de la
  frontera, los ecuatorianos le recibieron calurosamente llamándole 
  afectuosamente “chino, chino !”. 

  En Ecuador, hay muy pocos imigrantes chinos y japoneses. 
  No sé si los ecuatorianos llaman “chino” a su compatriota con
  los ojos rasgados. 

  Saludos 

  Hiro Sasaki


----------



## bb008

Hola:

En Venezuela una chino o china, es un asiático, con pelo liso por demás, creo que sólo una vez en mi vida ví una chinita con pelo rizado y me sorprendió, porque toda su familia tenía el cabello liso...fue sorprendente para mí, que le pasó a la genética allí no sé (quizá un salto atrás). 

Pero en general la palabra "china" o "chino", si la usamos con otras personas, estas deben tener ese tipo de rasgos, achinada, con ojitos achinados, y las personas le dicen china. Yo tengo ese prototipo, tengo ojos pequeños y algo achinados (no tengo ningún origen asiático, nací así) y tengo uno que otro amigo que me dice "Mi China"...


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

bb008 said:


> Hola:
> 
> En Venezuela una chino o china, es un asiático, con pelo liso por demás, creo que sólo una vez en mi vida ví una chinita con pelo rizado y me sorprendió, porque toda su familia tenía el cabello liso...fue sorprendente para mí, que le pasó a la genética allí no sé (quizá un salto atrás).
> 
> Pero en general la palabra "china" o "chino", si la usamos con otras personas, estas deben tener ese tipo de rasgos, achinada, con ojitos achinados, y las personas le dicen china. Yo tengo ese prototipo, tengo ojos pequeños y algo achinados (no tengo ningún origen asiático, nací así) y tengo uno que otro amigo que me dice "Mi China"...


 
Hola, mi querida chinita !!


Como ya expliqué en un posteo, sí hay entre nosotros las personas 
con el pelo rizado, pero son muy raras. Además, nacen las personas
con los rasgos de la cara occidental y con el pelo bastante pelirrojo.

Nosotros llamamos este fenómeno genético “ metamorfosis 
repentino”. No sé si este téermino es correcto en español.

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ieracub

Hola, Marcelot: 





Marcelot said:


> No es tan raro Arrius, lo que ocurre es que la mujer del gaucho solía ser mestiza (indio + blanco) y como muchos mestizos tienen los ojos rasgados, han sido asimilados a chinos.
> Curioso, porque la "china" siempre es la mujer, la esposa del gaucho, (¿será que él no tenía los ojos rasgados? ).
> 
> Saludos .


 A la esposa del huaso chileno también se le dice _china_, pero lo que yo sabía, y lo confirmé en el DRAE, es que proviene del quichua:





> *chino**3**, na**.*
> (Del quichua _čína_, hembra, sirvienta).
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 Eso explicaría por qué se refiere sólo a las mujeres.

¡Bonitas coincidencias!

Saludos.

P.S.: No se extrañen si he escrito _*h*uaso_. Toda la vida lo hemos escrito con hache.


----------



## pejeman

Por ahora el chino más famoso de México, es un ciudadano mexicano de origen chino, al que en EUA le dicen Charli. Eso lo pueden constatar en las noticias y ver que en realidad tiene el pelo lacio. "Copelas o cuello" dijo que le dijeron.

Agrego que en Sonora, decimos "pelochino", como adjetivo, para referirnos a alguien que tiene el cabello ensortijado. 

Y una expresión similar a chino chano es "pian pianito".

Saludos.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador*, al igual que lo han dicho los demás amigos foristas, se le llama "china" o "chino" a toda aquella persona con rasgos faciales orientales, aunque aclaro que esto siempre tiene connotaciones positivas, es decir que se les dice así "de cariño" o de forma amistosa, nunca en un sentido negativo.

También "china/o" lo usamos en otras situaciones:

1. adj. cansado, harto, aburrido

"Ya me tenés china con tanto bullicio", "Estoy chino de tanto estudiar"

2. s. porcelana, pero casi exclusivamente refiriéndose a platos o trastos:

"¿Te gustan mis platos de china?"

Por el contrario, a una persona con el cabello rizado se le denomina "colocha".

Saludos,


----------



## pejeman

...y a los rizos del cabello les decimos en México *chinos*.

Muchas personas con el cabello lacio van a hacerse chinos y muchas que tienen chinos se los alacian.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¡Está en chino entender tanto significado para la misma palabra! acá se les dice chinos también a los que tienen los ojos razgados.


----------



## Cracker Jack

pejeman said:


> ...y a los rizos del cabello les decimos en México *chinos*.
> 
> Muchas personas con el cabello lacio van a hacerse chinos y muchas que tienen chinos se los alacian.


 
Muchas gracias peje.  Eso es realmente lo que quería saber.  Pero ¿por qué se llama chino?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Como diría un amigo... ¡pos sabe!


----------



## pejeman

Cracker Jack said:


> Muchas gracias peje. Eso es realmente lo que quería saber. Pero ¿por qué se llama chino?


 
Como soy aspirante a prospecto de aprendiz de filólogo, aún no lo sé, pero te mando otros dos usos mexicanos relacionados con chino:

*enchinar**. (DRAE)*



*1. *tr. Empedrar con chinas o guijarros.

*2. *tr._ Méx._ Formar rizos con el cabello. U. t. c. prnl.

*3. *prnl._ Méx._ Dicho de una persona: Ponérsele la carne de gallina.



Y también se usa para enchinarse las pestañas (que se vean hermosamente rizadas).


Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

Parece que viene del náhuatl.

rizo: xinotl
chino (_cabello_): cuachtic, xinotl, xinotic

http://aulex.ohui.net/es-nah/?busca=xinotl

Saludos.


----------



## bb008

En Venezuela, hablando de cabellos, a los famosos cabellos rizados (chinos mexicanos), para nosotros sería los chichas, esos bien rizaditos, le decimos Chichas, que curioso, las palabras comienzan igual CHI...


----------



## JABON

Hola a todos:

Como acotaba en un post anterior *chino* en México es *colocho* en El Salvador, aquí también se le llama *chino* a quien es lampiño, de poco pelo corporal.

Saludos


----------



## Cracker Jack

Muchas gracias a todos, sobretodo a peje por la definición de enchinar.  Estaba buscando la de chino en el DRAE y no encontraba ninguna explicación bastante.  La de enchinar lo explica todo.


----------



## Z a z a

Aquí en Yucatán también se usa mucho "chino", ya sea para referirse a los rizos, a las personas con rizos o a las personas de ojos rasgados. Se entiende por contexto.

Pero para referirse a las personas con el pelo rizado también se usa mucho la palabra _mulix_ (mu-lish), que en maya significa "rizado". ¡Saludos!


----------



## elcampet

Z a z a said:


> Aquí en Yucatán también se usa mucho "chino", ya sea para referirse a los rizos, a las personas con rizos o a las personas de ojos rasgados. Se entiende por contexto.
> 
> Pero para referirse a las personas con el pelo rizado también se usa mucho la palabra _mulix_ (mu-lish), que en maya significa "rizado". ¡Saludos!


 
Hola paisana... y todos los demás:
En Yucatán (México) a los muy mulixes (mulishes) o sea, de pelo muy rizado, les llamamos también paxux (pronúnciese pashush) que quiere decir persona de pelo ensortijado; ésto es en lengua maya.
Saludos.


----------



## bellota32

Hola a todos: 
!Qué foro más interesante!
Tengo dos observaciones, una de éstas será una pregunta. 

1. ?Conocen usetedes la canción de Radio Tarifa: Oye China...
Aquí va el enlace. http://www.letrascanciones.org/radio-tarifa/fiebre/oye-china.php
Qué creen? Por qué utiliza este vocativo? No son de México. Parece tener raíces populares el texto, creo. 

2. En México, un* café de chinos* es de verdad un café de gente de origen chino o ?puede adoptar otro significado? 
Muchas gracias. 
B.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Un café de chinos, hasta donde sé, es un restaurante que vende comida china y es atendida por gente de la misma nacionalidad (generalmente de la misma familia).


----------



## chics

belén said:


> _Chino chano_ quiere decir "ir despacito" (no ir a pie necesariamente, puedes ir "chino chano" en el coche si eres un abuelito que va a 30 por hora en la autovía ) pero es una expresión catalana, de hecho se escribe "xino xano" en catalán y dudo que tenga nada que ver con los chinos.


Hola, añado que se utiliza prácticamente sólo para desplazarse, a pie, en bici, como sea... me extrañaría oir que alguien come chino chano, por ejemplo. Se refiere a despacio pero con el matiz de _tranquilamente_, y si es andando, _paseando, sin estresarse_.
Yo siempre había pensado que era un poco una metáfora...


----------



## PERSEE

Saludos a todos,

Estoy traduciendo al francés un artículo de la prensa mexicana, y topo con la expresión: "pelo chino". Se trata de una señora que tiene el pelo chino, teñido de negro, y que quiere que la peluquera se lo deje "lacio y rojo". Miré unas imágenes en Google y no logro ver a qué corresponde, si "chino" se refiere al color, a la espesura, a un tipo de rizo u ondulación (ya sé, eso no, ¡pues los chinos tienen el pelo lacio!)...

Gracias por sus sugerencias


----------



## ManPaisa

Del WR (arriba):

*chino 3, na *



adj. y s. amer. [Persona] aindiada.
 amer. [Persona] que desciende de negro y mulata, o de mulato y negra.
 amer. Criado o sirviente.
 amer. [Pelo] rizado. 
 amer. Se usa como designación afectiva, a veces cariñosa y otras despectiva.
Que yo sepa, sólo se usa en México.


----------



## bellota_2601

Tener el "pelo chino" en México significa tenerlo rizado, ondulado, con rulos contrario a países como República Dominicana en que tener el pelo chino significa tenerlo super lacio (como los chinos).

Espero te sirva
Saludos


----------



## PERSEE

Muchas gracias. (Después de ver que no había nada satisfactorio en el diccionario español-francés, no se me había ocurrido buscar en el foro si algun miembro había hecho ya una pregunta al respecto.)


----------



## Hidrocálida

Hola Persee:
Sólo para confirmarte:
 En México *el cabello chino es el cabello rizado*, posts arriba Pejeman aclaró que chino(refiriendose al cabello) viene del nahuatl *xinotl* y significa rizo.
Saludos


----------



## PERSEE

Hidrocálida said:


> Hola Persee:
> Sólo para confirmarte:
> En México *el cabello chino es el cabello rizado*, posts arriba Pejeman aclaró que chino(refiriendose al cabello) viene del nahuatl *xinotl* y significa rizo.
> Saludos



Ah! Por eso... !Nada tiene que ver con los chinos de China!


----------



## Hidrocálida

Exacto, simple coincidencia de pronunciación de ambas palabras: chino y xinotl(_*chinotl*_) 
Saludos


----------



## Ibermanolo

belén said:


> Chino chano quiere decir "ir despacito" (no ir a pie necesariamente, puedes ir "chino chano" en el coche si eres un abuelito que va a 30 por hora en la autovía ) pero es una expresión catalana, de hecho se escribe "xino xano" en catalán y dudo que tenga nada que ver con los chinos.
> 
> Saludos
> Belén
> 
> PD: como siempre, la RAE no deja de sorprenderme:
> 
> 
> 
> Añado que he encontrado este hilo en el foro de catalán: xino-xano


 
Yo digo chano chano. 

Voy a mi chano chano=voy despacito, poquito a poquito (pero sin pausa)


----------



## alada

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hasta ahora, se ha explicado qué quiere decir “china” en Argentina,
> el Perú, Bolivia, Colombia, y México.
> 
> Recuerdo haber leido en alguna revista que cuando Fujimori visitó
> Ecuador, después de haber solucionar el centenario conflicto de la
> frontera, los ecuatorianos le recibieron calurosamente llamándole
> afectuosamente “chino, chino !”.
> 
> En Ecuador, hay muy pocos imigrantes chinos y japoneses.
> No sé si los ecuatorianos llaman “chino” a su compatriota con
> los ojos rasgados.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 

En Panamá, a las personas de origen asiático se les conoce popularmente como chinos, ya sean chinos, japoneses, vietnamitas o coreanos; si tienen los ojos "jalados" son chinos.

Ahora, también a los chinos en Panamá se les conoce como "paisanos" o "paisanitos", la mayoría de ellos son propietarios de comercios al detal (i.e. tiendas de abarrotes <grocery stores> de barrio) y creo que se les llama "paisanos" porque a pesar de ser de ascendencia china, muchos son nacidos en Panamá, lo que los convierte en Panameños de nacimiento, por ende, son "paisanos"... curiosamente, si te refieres a un "paisano" o "paisanito" el panameño promedio sabe que te refieres a un "chino".

En Panamá hay muchos inmigrantes chinos que vinieron originalmente con la construcción del Canal de Panamá y aquí se quedaron.  Esas primeras generaciones se han integrado y se han mezclado con los criollos.  La nueva generación de "paisanos", que han llegado en los ultimos 10 años, han venido la mayoría huyendo al regimen y la opresion que existia (existe?) en China, y hacen una vida en Panama.  La minoría China en Panamá es la más grande, seguidos por los hindostanes, pero ese es otro cuento...


----------



## alada

alada said:


> En Panamá, a las personas de origen asiático se les conoce popularmente como chinos, ya sean chinos, japoneses, vietnamitas o coreanos; si tienen los ojos "jalados" son chinos.
> 
> Ahora, también a los chinos en Panamá se les conoce como "paisanos" o "paisanitos", la mayoría de ellos son propietarios de comercios al detal (i.e. tiendas de abarrotes <grocery stores> de barrio) y creo que se les llama "paisanos" porque a pesar de ser de ascendencia china, muchos son nacidos en Panamá, lo que los convierte en Panameños de nacimiento, por ende, son "paisanos"... curiosamente, si te refieres a un "paisano" o "paisanito" el panameño promedio sabe que te refieres a un "chino".
> 
> En Panamá hay muchos inmigrantes chinos que vinieron originalmente con la construcción del Canal de Panamá y aquí se quedaron. Esas primeras generaciones se han integrado y se han mezclado con los criollos. La nueva generación de "paisanos", que han llegado en los ultimos 10 años, han venido la mayoría huyendo al regimen y la opresion que existia (existe?) en China, y hacen una vida en Panama. La minoría China en Panamá es la más grande, seguidos por los hindostanes, pero ese es otro cuento...


 
Con ese último post mío me salí del contexto.

Al pelo chino le decimos "pelo duro"... yo sabía de pelo "chino" pues mi padre (q.e.p.d.) era de origen mexicano y si lo decía... de hecho me llamaba "borreguita" pues yo tengo el pelo muy "chino"


----------



## Carlos Mx

También en México, "se nos enchina el cuero" o "nos ponemos chinitos" cuando se nos pone la carne de gallina.


----------

